# Relentless ear crop before/after



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Just outside the vet office, with my new girl and her new do!









It was a 12 hour drive round trip and an 8 hour wait to get her out of surgery. Long day for me, but she was bright eyed and bushy tailed when she got home.









24 hours after surgery and doing well. I think she is glad to be home to her brothers and sisters. Which are great danes!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Awe that last picture is too adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Wow, that's as stunning as a puppy gets! So gorgeous.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Too cute!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love to see a picture of your Dane that is standing up! I remember wanting a Great Dane so badly as a little kid I always asked for a Great Dane or an American Bulldog exactly like Chance on Homeward Bound for my birthday every year lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

*The danes*



TeamCourter said:


> I would love to see a picture of your Dane that is standing up! I remember wanting a Great Dane so badly as a little kid I always asked for a Great Dane or an American Bulldog exactly like Chance on Homeward Bound for my birthday every year lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 This is Voltage!!!! He will be a year now, come July 30th/14. He goes in for his neuter in September and I am actually getting him neuticles so he doesn't have to lose his man parts. Ya ya I know, kinda strange but, he is a full Euro, a big boy, with an absolute heart of gold. I have never neutered any of my male dogs in my life up until now. But I don't have a choice this time, not going to chance him getting his sister. Nor am I going to breed great danes anymore. I used to in the past. In fact Poison my 9 year old was to be a showdog before he hurt his neck with a spinal cord injury. His dad, I owned, named Kane was indeed a showdog that I did not manage to champion out due to his poor temperment in the end. I went to come home with one dane, just Voltage at the breeders, and came home with 2. hahaha. I am such a mother! LOL Yes, those am bull's are seriously to die for aren't they? Big goof balls, but so stunningly regal to look at. Ok, here is my boy Voltage, at 9 months he was 119lbs at the vet when we got his rabies shot. Now I think he put on a bit more, and to fill out? Who knows, maybe over 150 or more. His dad, who is from Russia was 180! YIKES!!!
Left to right, Vendetta, Vengeance and Voltage. Vengeance and Voltage are brother and sister








Voltage and Vengeance, and that's me, walking these beasts!'








Left to right, Vendetta 4months, Vengeance 10 months and Vengeance's brother Voltage 10 months'








Voltage 10 months, without tapes. They stand on their own but not for long. I am sure he will be in tapes yet for another 2 months at least. His ear leather is so heavy.








Voltage and his sister Vengeance








I like to call them the 3 bambino's








Left to right, Vendetta 4 months, Poison 9 years, Voltage and Vengeance 10 months (brother and sister)


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Adorable they all are. I will have to say if I ever own a Dane it would be a male and he'd be patched and named Scooby Dooby Doo HAHAHAHA


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg I love them! Aw look at all of them in the last picture haha, I want one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics and great names for your dogs!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MSK said:


> Adorable they all are. I will have to say if I ever own a Dane it would be a male and he'd be patched and named Scooby Dooby Doo HAHAHAHA


:rofl::rofl: "Rut-ro Shaggy!"

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad it went well!! And I absolutely LOVE your Danes!!! You will have to randomly post us updates of them along with your girl pup as she grows. I love their flashy color, gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

They look like honeys. Danes are great!


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone so much! I absolutely love this forum. I'm pretty new here, but the amazing people I have read about, and seen photos of their dogs, I tell ya, it's literally eye candy here! I can't wait to see ya'll's dogs grow up too!! And learn a thing or two while I am here.


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

*Relentless all healed up at 13 weeks old*

And!!!!!! Drum roll...hehehehe....potty trained! That`s a record for me. She is a smart one, and so independent. Love her to pieces! Here she is, and tell me what ya`ll think of her new ears!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is so adorable! I love that 2nd picture

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

*It's been awhile but Relentless is now 8 months old!*

I wanted to come back to brag a bit here. My little service dog hopeful is definately showing me she is ready for training. In psychiatry. I am excited. She will be for me, as I suffer mental illness. My last pit Elekta which I posted about was also that too, and mitigated my disability for 11 years. I lost her last spring to congestive heart failure. Still hurts pretty raw but Relentless is showing me that hey mom, I love you too and want to take care of you. I love her so much everyone!!! OMG she is the bestest pitty in the world!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She sure has grown since last time you posted! I'm happy she is everything you want in a dog


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> She sure has grown since last time you posted! I'm happy she is everything you want in a dog


Thank you!!! I can't even tell you in words right now how blessed I feel for her. Not sure if you or anyone else read about the 1200 candian dollars I lost out on a pit bull scam from some stupid breeder in Calgary, Alberta. I'm still waiting to hear back from the police in Calgary about that and it's been 8 months. I had waited 1 year for another pit from another local breeder before that, which also fell through, breeder politics.

Then this little girl came into my life out of a litter of 12. I did not even want her. My friend begged me to get the last brindle female left..and she wasn't even brindle, she was black, and just started to turn brindle when I got her.

Sometimes fate works in mysterious ways, and with all the death, scams, waiting on idiot breeders who did not give me a dog, Relentless came to me. Really boggles my mind somedays how she is here. But damn if I would have said no to her, omg...kick me in the ass! She is the most amazing little creature. I thank God for her every day.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She really has grown to be a beautiful dog! I'm glad to read you feel she is ready for service dog training for you too. Best of luck in obtaining your needs!


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

DickyT said:


> She really has grown to be a beautiful dog! I'm glad to read you feel she is ready for service dog training for you too. Best of luck in obtaining your needs!


Thank you so much! I have my eye on weight pulling too. hehe..for fun, not in it to win it. But if wins happen...yay me! And of course hope to start her in nursing homes too. Oh does she love everyone.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow she really turned out gorgeous!!!!!!  love her and so happy she is everything you wanted


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Danesnpits. She is looking great. Love that third from the last picture of her. What a sweet face. If you don't mind me asking, as a service dog what are some of the things she can help you with? If it is personal, I understand.

Joe


----------

